# The goldendoodle I groomed



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

The owner was actually VERY nice. She apologized for being rude the other times I talked to her and for her son yelling at me, she also told me about how they ended up with the dog. Her daughter brought the dog home one day because these people couldnt take care of him. They owner a restaurant and had a couple kids and didnt want him anymore so she bought him from them. He came to them in a miami clip and just a spaz. They've had him for a month and she was explaining to me how she didnt have any idea what to do with his hair and shes trying her best to keep up with it. He wasn't too bad...he just had really bad matting in his armpits and between his hind legs. I told her I had to cut them out and there was no other option and she didnt care. She said he doesnt have to be perfect and shes open to anything, a few bald spots doesnt bother her. So I brushed him through with a slicker brush and comb and clipped out his mats and finished him up.

Here he is before, although this is after I brushed him so hes fluffed up. He came here super curly and thin hair. You couldnt see his eyes, I brushed the hair out of them for the pic.









And after. I clipped his face and evened out his legs from the miami he was in.

















She said she didnt mind if he stayed longer than needed since it was her one day off work and liked the peaceful house without a romping pup. So I held him hostage in my room for a little while and just played with him.









He was suprisingly REALLY good on the table. He was a spaz outside and I was a little nervous at first but he did great. He stayed in the tub and sat on the table nicely and didnt mind the dryer. He's a great puppy, just needs some obedience training. He doesnt even know his name...I offered to groom him again for her too in a couple weeks and she was happy. She pulled into my driveway with a huge smile on her face and couldnt believe how fluffy and cute he was and that she could actually see his eyes, lol. She gave me a ten dollar tip too which I wasn't expecting but it was well worth it. It was a great first experience.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Great job!! He looks pretty good for a doodle! I really like how you did his legs.


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

How nice it turned out good for all of you.. I was so afraid it wouldnt  He is a cutie for sure and lucky to have you for a neighbor ! He looks great!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Very nice job on the pup, and you've found a nice neighbour, too. Well done!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Very nice job, so glad you agreed to help. And yes, now you know your neighbor is nice!


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

You did a great job! I'm glad it was a pleasant experience


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Great job! What a cutie he turned out to be! maybe as you get to know your neighbour a bit better you could convince her to take him to some training.

Glad it all worked out for you!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I was really nervous at first but I got the hang of it really fast and it was actually really fun, but really hard work. It felt like a giant art project. My mom offered to pay for grooming classes for me eventually, so I'll starting that up when I can.

The son came up to me yesterday and told me I did a really good job and that he was really happy and surprised with how he turned out. First time he's ever talked to me without being a jerk. Dogs make such a difference! lol


----------



## curlysmama (Oct 31, 2010)

He does look awesome! I am glad she was nice, I was worried!!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

You did a super job! I am glad that the neighbors became civilized too, because having a grooming arrangement with you is a gift.


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

He looks great, nice job! Glad things turned out so well and that they were nicer to you!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Thank you!

I was confused to see this thread pop up lol its been sooooo long and this was way before my grooming days...I hadn't even gone to school yet, just helping out a neighbor. I'm kind of surprised at how well I scissored those legs lmao!!


----------

